# Drawing of Moondrop



## Apeliotus (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm a little rusty I guess, but I love drawing fish. I've mostly drawn koi though. Need to work on my bettas apparently :-(


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Ohh I love this one!!! He's so cute!!


----------



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

That is soooooooo good!


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Awwww! I love it!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

This is amazing. So much better than I can do.


----------



## JennyGee (Nov 24, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------

